
Mozilla warns decryption laws will break open source - anotherevan
https://www.itnews.com.au/news/mozilla-warns-decryption-laws-will-break-open-source-513898
======
chopin
In which way could Mozilla be coerced in building a backdoor into its software
by the Australian government, in a way not being seen by the public? I can't
imagine that an Australian law would either lead to shutting down open source
projects nor lead to make them (or parts of it) closed source. Would Signal do
this? I don't think so, they'd loose all trust immediately.

The only problem I see is that open source projects might not accept
contributions from Australian residents or citizens.

~~~
mtgx
Presumably in a way similar to Mozilla implementing closed source DRM in
Firefox?

~~~
chopin
I can switch that off (afaik). And the question remains: how can Mozilla
compelled to do this?

